
Free software founder, Richard M. Stallman is glad Jobs is gone  - asteroid
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/free-software-founder-richard-m-stallman-is-glad-jobs-is-gone/9707
======
smoyer
Already under discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3083349>

